# Im interested in buying.....tell me about gas??



## Owtahand1444 (Oct 9, 2007)

Whatsup everyone, im new at this i just hopped on to this forum because im interested in buying a gto......i love the car its sexy, fast, sporty and mean!!....my only fault right now with the car would be the 6.0 liter v8..(problem with gas usage not power.....DUH!!!!) 

i need to know if this car is really really really that crazy on gas......my previous car was a 2000 silverado supercharged!! ( Just sold) man i miss her!!

give me some comparisons on which cars this car competes with gas wise so i wouldnt feel so bad......

also i am 17 and i am trying to convince my Dad on the car.....I know his only fault on the matter would be the gas usage.......Lets go guys Help me out....i need a good argument to get this one through!!!!!

thanks!


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

When i drove from cali to new mexico i was getting 21 mpg, when i am just driving around town from my home to collage, i get anywhere from around 11-13 miles/gallon. It sucks but personaly i think the power is worth it. I also love the looks and challenges my GTO gets. Believe me gas prices are hard on the wallet especally since your suppose to run premium. Personally i think its worth it though. As far as comparison cars your gonna have to do your own hw. Im too drunk and too lazy right now to do any research for you haha. Good luck on convincing your dad!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Owtahand1444 said:


> i am 17 and i am trying to convince my Dad on the car.....I know his only fault on the matter would be the gas usage.......Lets go guys Help me out....i need a good argument to get this one through!!!!!


Sorry, this car has too much power on tap for an inexperienced driver. Don't blow smoke up your dads a$$ to get this ride and wind up a DOA statistic. Parents are supposed to be planted before their kids. Revisit owing one in 5 years.


----------



## gsxfanatic (Jun 4, 2006)

:willy: I love mine 30K and drive every day. Depending on your driving habits the mileage varies greatly. On highway trips an easy 21-22 using AC around town 14-15, yet I'm not to hard on it unless it calls for fun. The high octane gas is the only downer, yet it seems more cars these days are taking it.
Depending on where you live CA is only 91, other states have 93 so you can split a tank with 87 and 93. It'll still run without compromising performance.
I think though the biggest thing is due to you age I'd be worried about insurance.


----------



## Owtahand1444 (Oct 9, 2007)

lol yeah man hopefully........

keep on having a good time.....


----------



## Owtahand1444 (Oct 9, 2007)

yeah ive taken my age into consideration also but i was driving a truck with just under 500 horsepower so ive gotten quite the feel for knowing how to be responsible and i also used to take my brothers 330 (whp) evo out so i would call my self a good and safe driver........

but im not an idiot and i realize im still young so i dont want to put any risk of an idiotic way of dying in my future.....I gotta see how it all turns out!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

HP alone is not the definitive measure of speed as age doesn't always indicate intelligence. Age is directly proportional to experience. Your truck with similar power was pushing almost twice the weight, had aerodynamics of a brick and surely had lower gearing, meaning it reacted like a snail compared to how a goat will react under throttle. On dry pavement and tc on, the GTO is fairly tame and predictable. Factor a slippery road or tc off, anyone can get out of shape fast and experience will help to prevent loosing it or recovering control before its lost completely.

I've been to many a friends funeral when I was 17 and went to a couple when my son was 17. It only takes one mistake under the wrong circumstances and its game over. My point is don't sell your dad on a gotta have it now car and wind up making a fateful mistake that he'll have to live with the rest of his life. Be up front and have him check it out with you so its a mutual decision.

Good luck.


----------



## Owtahand1444 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks alot for the advice man......

that was deep!!......

Im really interested because its a beautiful car.....i gotta be smart about it im gonna check out a few local ones for sale here in the miami area and see how the old man and me feel about it.

Appreciate it!


----------



## catesbros (Nov 11, 2005)

Red beard is right dude, and what you call "deep" is what the rest of us call the truth and wisdom. I am 22 and am about to graduate from Texas A&M. That means I finally will able to buy myself a new car. I have in love with the GTO for a very long time now but am leaning more buying a Saab 9-3 aero with the 2.8turbo. It only has 250 hp, but it is a safer family car that gets better gas mileage, and is way cheaper on insurance. Not to mention that I am taking into consideration my age. This will be the first vehicle I am buying so I would like to work up the ladder and give myself something to work up to. Not to mention starting a family and owning a two door car is selfish when you dont have another family car on the side. I drive a silverado as well, and no matter how much power it has, it a completely different kind of power. Dont be like the rest of the spoiled rich who's daddy buys them whatever they want. Use wisdom and be practical. And the Evo doesnt count. Its a four cylinder with all wheel drive. Only a complete idiot could wreck one of them. You have barelu been legally driving for two years. I know how you want to feel about your experience....but you dont have that much experience, so be careful. Buy something that is more practical but is still fun and makes you happy. I come from a corvette family and have auto crossed corvettes and GTO's. Not to mention I have driven more cars than what most 50 year old men have ever driven. I know what I am talking about. My older brothers and my dad will not let me have a GTO or a corvette until I can afford to buy one for myself. This is for a reason.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Welcome to the Forum...Owtahand

I fully agree with Redbeard. When I first got my license in 1973, my father forbade me to own a muscle car. I wanted one in the worse way. No matter how I begged and pleaded he was FIRM. In 1973 the oil embargoes were under way gas prices shot UP UP UP and long lines at service stations were the norm. It wasn't so much just the gas consumption, but the POWER of the car. Back then sky was the limit, you had unlimited choices in POWER not like now. Long story short.... I NEVER GOT ONE. He hatred those things because of the gas consumption and the POWER for a kid my age who swore to him he could handle it..... I WAS 16-17. It wasn't until many years later I understood where he was coming from. It really sank in when my oldest son wanted a FAST, HOT trans-am. I found myself being my father. I then realized why my dad was FIRM. Your dad has YOUR best interest at heart. I applaud him. 

Do a search on this board and other GTO boards and research all the ones that were wrecked or totaled by fault of the driver. Look at the age of the drivers. I think you will find most of the owners were young guys. You will find some older ones as well but the majority I have seen are mid 20's or so. Those guys "could handle" the car. 

I also appreciate younger guys such as yourself wanting one of these. I was in the same boat. Whatever your father decides, respect it. If you end up getting one be prepared for the $$$ in insurance....etc. Insurance will be your major concern in dollars, not gas.

Now to answer your question:

The gas consumption is not bad at all. High teens to mid 20's. Depending on your driving habits....

For reference......

My 96' RAM 4x4 5.2L ...... 12-16 AT BEST
1988 4cyl 4-Runner..... BEST ever mpg.....23.0

My GTO... 20-21 (usually) .......Best ever 27.1.....I get 23-25 a lot on bypass driving. 
MY GTO gets better gas mileage than does my 4cyl..... Technology has come a long way. 

Lots of luck to ya!! :cheers *


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

:agree 
hey i am almost 25. my parents helped me get into the car. i have total respect for the car. ihardly ever (twice) turn the t/c off. i remember the first time i did driving down the freeway, i seen the little animated thing say "traction control off". my first thoughts where "holy $****!!!" i pushed the button again, turned the t/c back on. like it had been posted before a lot of these cars have been wrecked, my guess is around 1000 have been totaled. mostly males, under 30. go figure. 
your in high school, probably going to college next year, just get an econo-box. this car will nickel and dime you to death just in gas. if you are a minority of college students who pay their own way through college, minimal help from mom and dad. save up your money after college THEN go buy one, u will thank us later. i WANTED one bad since they came out in 04, but i waited. and you know what? i'm glad i waited, i appreciate own one a lot more. 
p.s. if you really do get one, also get performance driving lessons from some pro's. also, 400 HP in a rw car is WAY diferent than a 300 HP awd car.


----------



## NoToDoD (Jun 27, 2006)

Owtahand,

I agree w these guys, we don't fault you for wanting this car (good choice), but we'd suggest being more selective. If you wait a little bit, you will end up in a much better situation to get one.... it'll be on your own terms and not your father's, you will spend less bc the cars will be older and depreciated, and something newer may come out that you'll want even more.

BTW, what happened to your supercharged truck?

Catesbros, you mention something that's been hanging on my mind lately.... Saab 9-3s resemble GTOs, don't they? Shape of fenders and trunk, aero-bean profile. It made me actually look up if there was any relation by way of Caddy Catera, but it doesn't appear so.


----------



## BV GTO (Jul 14, 2006)

NoToDoD said:


> <snip>
> Catesbros, you mention something that's been hanging on my mind lately.... Saab 9-3s resemble GTOs, don't they? Shape of fenders and trunk, aero-bean profile. It made me actually look up if there was any relation by way of Caddy Catera, but it doesn't appear so.



If you look at the GM cars of the 90's, you'll see a family resemblence to the GTO/Monaro/Commodore. Look at the details of the Monte Carlo/Lumina Camaro/Firebird, and Cavalier/Sunfire. Rounded fender shapes and greenhouses. Accent line on the sides of the Monte Carlo/Lumina.


----------



## Owtahand1444 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks a bunch guys......

I was very intersted in the car because of its mean and aggressive look and its ability to have the power!!!.....Alot of Power!!

Im gonna keep lookin around chances are that i wont end up getting a gto...but i would still like some help in coming to a decision on a car thats quick most likely big bodied but doesnt have to be ( im 6 foot 5 ) and has power that i can do work to but can still be reliable....

my price range would be going from about 45ishh......pusshin it.....about the 42ishhh depending on the car....

some info would help out alot........

ps....no one recommend a mustang......I HATE MUSTANGSS!!!


----------



## nightm4re (Oct 1, 2007)

after reading this thread i am a little discouraged from buying this car now....

I currently drive an 06 focus and i average 23 mpg... (should be higher but im a lead-foot since the car only has 130hp) I am saving up some cash so i can buy a GTO this summer. Ill be 19 this summer going into my 2nd year of college. My college is paid for and i work full time.... pulling in about $300 a week. I know i will be able to pay the gas for the car cause i usually only spend $30 a week in gas plus $20 to spend..


You guys really think it will be difficult do? I am saving up so i can just pay the car off without a loan.

I have been driving since i was 16 so i have a few years of experience and i am responsible


sorry to thread hijack...

owta, did you look into the new EVO? How about the new 1 series BMW?


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Sorry, can't support anyone that's still in school buying one of these cars. You've got too much other stuff to buy when you get out of school beside expensive, fast cars.

Get a nice starter home under your belt, decide if you're getting married, and when you want kids, make sure you're saving for retirement, and then see at some point if you can afford a muscle car. 

I know this logic flies in the face of the instant gratification that TV and other ad media tells you that you deserve, but trust me- - -


----------



## nightm4re (Oct 1, 2007)

I see where you are coming from but right now i can not buy a house, i have another 3 years of school while im living at home... then 4 years when i move out. I think i would be fine owning one of these cars...ill be 23-24 by the time i move out on my own anyways.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

*When I was 19...*

..I saved up my money and took the Skip Barber 5 day racing school. I ended up racing Formula Fords for a few years after college and making some money. It was the best money I ever spent. Every car I drive is safer and faster and that was 22 years ago.


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

Im 21 and in college I got my car with a 60 month loan at 0% apr though GM seems to be working great for me, with the right job and education money should never be an issue. But hey thats just me and my position. I know the car has power but some of you are hammin it up a little IMO. but oh well im just 21 what could i know? right?


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

I am not going to give you the lecture about being young and experienced, BUT I will say this...

A new gto @28-30k would run you anywhere from 450-600$/mo depending on the terms of the loan. Tack on another 200-300/mo for insurance (doesnt matter how good a driver you are the insurance company only cares that you are a 17 year old walking harmone with a 400hp metal death trap). Now tack on the rediculous fuel costs. For the price of this car you could have payed for a bachelor's degree even a masters before you could pay the goat off. Get you an old beater for cheap insurance and gas. Go to college get a masters. Get you a 6 figure job and then have the cash for the toys. 

The car is great but the longer you wait to go to school the harder it gets.


----------



## nightm4re (Oct 1, 2007)

i got 4 years already paid off... and the GTOs in my area are selling for 19-22K so its not super expensive...


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

foxtrot7 said:


> I am not going to give you the lecture about being young and experienced, BUT I will say this...
> 
> A new gto @28-30k would run you anywhere from 450-600$/mo depending on the terms of the loan. Tack on another 200-300/mo for insurance (doesnt matter how good a driver you are the insurance company only cares that you are a 17 year old walking harmone with a 400hp metal death trap). Now tack on the rediculous fuel costs. For the price of this car you could have payed for a bachelor's degree even a masters before you could pay the goat off. Get you an old beater for cheap insurance and gas. Go to college get a masters. Get you a 6 figure job and then have the cash for the toys.
> 
> The car is great but the longer you wait to go to school the harder it gets.


Yup, or, if you are not the college type, spend that 7-800 a month on an asset that does not lose 60% of it's value in the first four years. I have never borrowed money for a car and have never owned a new car. I do have some paid off rental property that covers most of my expenses, however. My paycheck can be used to save money for things I like to do.


----------



## nightm4re (Oct 1, 2007)

people make it sound like its insanely expensive to buy a new car like this...

correct me if im wrong with my thinking...

I have a 2006 ford focus with about $4000 worth of mods. I could sell that for at least 10 grand. (the car was already paid off)

so thats $10,000 down on the car...

I am planning to have an extra 10 grand saved up by this summer so thats $20K to play with.... give or take a few thousand... I would be able to fully pay one of these cars off. The insurance and gas would be the only problem i think i would encounter.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

Tacmedic said:


> Yup, or, if you are not the college type, spend that 7-800 a month on an asset that does not lose 60% of it's value in the first four years. I have never borrowed money for a car and have never owned a new car. I do have some paid off rental property that covers most of my expenses, however. My paycheck can be used to save money for things I like to do.


I wasn't the college type either when I graduated High School. I joined the military (8 years would still be in if not for a medical discharge). But the fact is a college education can only help. Middle class is dissapearing. Mark my words in 10-20 years if you do not have a bacheloreate or a masters you are going to be poor. 

That kicks butt if you have rental properties though man. If I had been smart I would have been saving my money while overseas for property instead of drinking it all away :cheers . But now is THE WORST TIME to be investing in real estate. The housing market as well as the stock market are an identical picture perfect reflection of what happened 2-5 years before the great depression. The government is taking the same exact action now as it did back in the late 20s to "alleviate the problem" (pump more fake money into the market). Sure it helps wallstreet but everyone else is screwed. I hate to be a doomsdayer but do some research and no one will not have a substantial rebutle. The only ones that are trying to get you to believe everything is peachy are politicians, stock brokers, and real estate agents. 

Point is, I hate to see someone with a love for the goat, with such taste and class, to make the same mistakes as I (and I am sure a few others on these boards) did and give in to impulse. When you are young hit the books hard and fast. Get your dummy courses like english and humanities done in the summer...get your degree in 2-3 years and push on for the masters or even the PhD. Why work for the man when you can BE the man. Then you can go to the classics auctions and buy a Judge for 200k and think nothing of it cuz its pocket change.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

nightm4re said:


> people make it sound like its insanely expensive to buy a new car like this...
> 
> correct me if im wrong with my thinking...
> 
> ...


Mods do not appreciate the value of the car. I am sorry to tell you but they often depriciate the value. I would seriously be shocked if you got 10k for a used focus. If you did...awsome! But 10k will also easily pay for an associates degree at a community college with the transfer to a university the remaining 10k would pay your junior year leaving you 10k left to finish your Bachelors. 

Cmon old guys back me up here. When you are young is the time to hit the books. Women....back me up here too, a degree and a solid future is far more attractive than 400 horses......although if you find a woman that is attracted to 400 horses more than a degree and encourages you to mod....propose to her and disregard every thing I have said.


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

foxtrot7 said:


> Mods do not appreciate the value of the car. I am sorry to tell you but they often depriciate the value. I would seriously be shocked if you got 10k for a used focus. If you did...awsome! But 10k will also easily pay for an associates degree at a community college with the transfer to a university the remaining 10k would pay your junior year leaving you 10k left to finish your Bachelors.
> 
> Cmon old guys back me up here. When you are young is the time to hit the books. Women....back me up here too, a degree and a solid future is far more attractive than 400 horses......although if you find a woman that is attracted to 400 horses more than a degree and encourages you to mod....propose to her and disregard every thing I have said.


I believe my position backed you up 100%.

Most young folks don't want to hear about waiting for anything. I blame our society and marketing on TV, magazines, etc. "Get the car you deserve!" touts one ad, "nothing down" or "$1.00 down buys you a car". Easy to see how folks get in over their heads. 

As you stated, the car payment is only part of the deal. Gas, maintenance, insurance, etc. It all adds up, and it's all $$$$ that will NOT be available for things they really should be putting $$$$$ towards. 

Enough of a rant. I was 50+ years old before I had a 400HP car, my insurance is very low, since it's used for pleasure only. I know enough to know that nothing we say on the internet will probably change anyone's mind that is inclined otherwise.


----------



## nightm4re (Oct 1, 2007)

Im open minded and I understand fully what you guys are saying. My view is that I have 4 years of college paid off (going to a university for a biology degree) and whatever money I make at work is play money and I do put all away. I am going to professional school to be a dentist after I get my degree at this university. 


And I know mods don't increase the value of the car. I will return it to stock and part off my mods for extra cash


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

nightm4re said:


> Im open minded and I understand fully what you guys are saying. My view is that I have 4 years of college paid off (going to a university for a biology degree) and whatever money I make at work is play money and I do put all away. I am going to professional school to be a dentist after I get my degree at this university.
> 
> 
> And I know mods don't increase the value of the car. I will return it to stock and part off my mods for extra cash


Good for you man. Just promise to be a good dentist :lol: It is so hard to find a good dentist. I did not mean to sound harsh with my post, but does imply relevant logic. Why use loans for school or vehicals that profit the banks when you can pay cash and the money you save in interest can be stashed in the bank giving YOU profit...a 20k loan at 6% for 60 months will actualy cost you around 28-30k (didn't do the math cuz ive been drinking :willy: )


----------



## noz34me (Dec 15, 2005)

Looking at the title on this thread- -GTO and gas reminds me of a variation on an old theme- - -if you have to ask, you can't afford it! Likewise, if you're concerned about gas or cost of gas, the GTO isn't for you!


----------



## MyOtherCar (Jun 23, 2007)

gsxfanatic said:


> :willy: Depending on where you live CA is only 91, other states have 93 so you can split a tank with 87 and 93. It'll still run without compromising performance.


Think about how ludicrious this act will be.... if you are filling up with 16 gallons of fuel, and you go through the trouble of "splitting" it between mid grade and premium, you'll save $.80. It isn't worth your time or trouble!


----------

